# Which lens for product photography?



## photohelp (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm planning to purchase the Canon 60D (body only) and am looking for a lens. I need it for product photography...shoes in a 24x36" light tent and clothing on a mannequin. I've been looking at the Canon 24-70 mm or 24-105 mm. Could I use either of these lenses for both or do I need a macro lens for the shoes, like the Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 or 50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro? ....and if I buy a macro, which one would you chose? (50 mm or 100 mm?)  I also only want Canon so please don't recommend any other brands.


----------



## KmH (Aug 1, 2011)

This lens will work just fine for shoes and clothing on a mannequin: Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Camera Lens

Lighting is going the be the bigger issue, particularly for the clothing.

What tripod are you planning to use?


----------



## photohelp (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't chosen one.  I've been working on the camera first


----------



## KmH (Aug 1, 2011)

The camera is the _*least*_ important piece of gear.

A good product photographer usually needs a year or 2 to get good at doing the lighting. The good product shooters make it look really easy.* It isn't.
*
The lighting takes a variety of light modifiers and techniques.

The product photographers photographic lighting basics, bible is Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting

I also recommend Master Lighting Guide for Commercial Photographers


----------

